# Target stores want a bid, not sure if I can handle it?



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Hi,
I have the oppurtunity to bid some local Target Stores and was wondering what you guys think. Currently it is just me plowing with a 3/4 ton pickup and I have 2 other guys that that also have just pickup trucks that plow with me when I need them. I currently use snow ex 1075 tailgate spreaders with bagged salt. I am looking to grow and have some money to invest in more equipment, but I currently have lots that arent this big and wasnt sure if it was possible to get these size lots done with just pickup trucks. I did notice last year some snow companies doing big lots with pickups and had a guy in back of truck filling the tailgate spreader with salt as they were driving the lot. Just didnt want to get in over my head, but at the same time I want to grow. Thanks for the help. 

Jason


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

how big are the lots?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Pass on it till you have the right equipment. (loaders,skidders,bigger salting units)


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

unless your going to spend $20,000 on used loader or rent a backhoe and buy a larger salter, I would pass on it, unless know anyone that has this kind of equipment idle during the winter, construction companies you could rent it through for the winter cheap. If I was in your boat and could get at least one larger piece of equipment maybe with a pusher on it per large lot, then I would jump on it. Good luck and don't be afraid to explore all options.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's your chance to grow- make it happen. I wish I was presented with an opportunity like that. Good Luck


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

FordFisherman;850196 said:


> Here's your chance to grow- make it happen. I wish I was presented with an opportunity like that. Good Luck


i agree...but dont overbid it...dont underbid it...


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I would say do it, but alot also depends on the size of this target and the amount of the bid.
One of my friends serviced a target through a maintence company (dont remember which one), with only two trucks. He did use bulk salt though, and I would say it was on the smaller side size of a target lot, as its property was shared.

I think it would be hard to make money with bagged salt on a lot that big, and be competitive at bidding.

I think you will at least have to have a bobcat on standby for this lot, as one poster stated maybe you can find one to rent from a construction company. Everybody that has loader, thinks you need to have loader. Now if you need one or not depends on the snowfall totals in your area and the actual size of this target. Loaders have their place, but arent always needed. Put up some pics.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

hairygary;850212 said:


> I would say do it, but alot also depends on the size of this target and the amount of the bid.
> One of my friends serviced a target through a maintence company (dont remember which one), with only two trucks. He did use bulk salt though, and I would say it was on the smaller side size of a target lot, as its property was shared.
> 
> I think it would be hard to make money with bagged salt on a lot that big, and be competitive at bidding.
> ...


I will post some pics later tonight. The only problem with me is I dont have the property to store bulk salt. Both Targets are medium size lots and would probably be at least a pallet or two im thinking of bagged salt. Plus they want calcium chloride on all the sidewalks. Im not even sure where to start bidding something like this. Im thinking maybe I will try to get just one store my first year and see where that takes me. They want per push bid and a full season bid. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Is it USM? They have all Target's here!


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

we got a call from target last winter in the middle of winter; they wanted a quick price from us as they said the current guy was fighting in their parking lot and customers were coming into target and complaining that they were scared; maybe he was fighting with a plow truck driver that handled the parking lot next to it -- part of a srip mall. anyhow, we had a similar situation to you and knew that we couldnt handle it; not all storms will be done at 1am giving you 6-7 hrs to get your jobs done; it's the 2 inch an hour storm starting at 6a until 1pm on a monday morning that would hurt.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

how much bagged salt can your truck hold to take to target to spread? can you carry enough to do the whole lot at once? obviously you wont have time to go back to your shop to get more! and find out if it is USM as I have heard bad things about them!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahh, the catch 22. I can't grow if I don't buy more equipment, I can't buy more equipment if I don't grow.

Do you have use for a skid steer off season? If no, then try to line up a lease/rental. Definitely bid only one lot this year. If you had a skid on site, you counld rent or buy a storage box to keep your salt in on the lot.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Not sure about your particular Target, but here there a zero tolerance customer. Bare pavement at all times, no excuses. 

If you have the resources to grow.....Do it. Good luck!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You can do this. 

Strike an hourly deal with a guy and his loader, and with the three trucks it's very doable. The salting will be your challenge.......if you don't invest and upgrade to bulk you'd better find a stud to feed your toy salter with bagged product. Like 2COR said, get a storage container dropped on site to hold and protect your product so it's there.

It'll make a man out of you if you can make it happen with that salter.

Good luck to you!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

do it!!!!!!!!
Gotta bid 'em to get 'em.

Put an ad in craigslist looking for a guy to sub a loader if you want and use that price in your bidding to help out your trucks.
It could certainly be done with trucks. (maybe not as well, maybe more expensive, maybe takes longer)

BUT YOU NEVER KNOW TIL YOU TRY.

Bid it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Allow me to rephrase Lasher....you would be "da man" if you can service that site properly with that toy salter.

No slam on your manhood intended sir.....just your salter.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Is there a reason that they are shopping for a snow contactor this late in the season? Is there no competition in your area? Has no other company knock on their door yet? Or are they just trying to get a low bid to force the current contractor to lower his price? (Has happen to me twice this month) If they are looking for a low price, be careful and do your math, being "as small guy" you can loose your shirt on this.

If I where you I would bid the per push price very high and the season price competitive, hoping they take the season price. This way you can commit to a rental or leasing company to take a machine for 5 months without take the risk on not being able to pay for it due to lack of snow...


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

like he said dont lose your ass on this.
bulk salt will save you but you will be shovelling it into spreader.
Make sure you can make money.
I have bid to low a few times getting over zealous and not made any money or lost.
But if you can fit into schedule and get to it often in long storms then go for it. but a skid on these lots may be necessary.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Pennings Garden;850504 said:


> This way you can commit to a rental or leasing company to take a machine for 5 months without take the risk on not being able to pay for it due to lack of snow...


I'll have to disagree. I would never rent a loader for that length of time, and supply the operator on top of it.

You're not looking very hard if you can't find a guy with a loader who wants to keep it busy for the winter on an hourly basis.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

hydro_37;850079 said:


> Pass on it till you have the right equipment. (loaders,skidders,bigger salting units)


yeah, not that you couldnt do it... but we've done them before and theyre no joke.. First they usually dont pay well "for their size"

second, ive used one of our trucks with the biggest boss tailgate spreader.. for the size "width" of the lots and amount of salt to put down its rediculous. You probably wont get much money after emptying between 1/2 and a full skid of bagged salt 25 bags minimum for a good sized lot with ice :/ Nothing like emptying 25 bags in the bed of the truck when its 15deg "or lower" out and windy in the mornings.

You almost NEED a push box... even with 3 plow trucks it'll drive you nuts or just wont be profitable by then.

Youd also need a least one GOOD 24+ inch commercial snow thrower, or two or more plus a guy to operate, a shoveler, walk behind calcium spreader etc.

If you bid and get one, your in for a busy time... but probably can handle it. Problems come into play when theres a 24" storm.... you'd have to get a tractor or skid rental and maybe a 8-10' box onsite... which wouldnt be cheap in a pinch.

I had the largest one we've done last season and i swore it wasnt cost efficient for us to take our tractor and 8' pushbox the distance out to the site... we handled it fine with 2 trucks, and two spreaders, two laborers with 32" blowers and two extras to help...


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

TCLA;850543 said:


> I'll have to disagree. I would never rent a loader for that length of time, and supply the operator on top of it.
> 
> You're not looking very hard if you can't find a guy with a loader who wants to keep it busy for the winter on an hourly basis.


It's allot easier to find a sub-operator then it is to find a sub loader & operator on very short notice... You can get a pretty good deal on a skid steer as a "snow rental" you are limited on the hours you can use it so the give you a better deal. On top of that, around here alot of the big account require you to leave the machines on site for the duration of the contract.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

You are out of your league .I don't have the proper equipment to do a job like that.For starters you will need a loader not only for pushing also for stacking.You can't compete with bulk salt.You most likely don't have enough insurance.Im not talking stuff i don't either.As clint Eastwood sez a man has to know his limitations.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Do it!!!! Equipment is easy to get, whether used, rented or bought. Labor is even easier b/c of unenployment. I must say you can't afford to bag salt it, you have to go bulk, get permission to store it on the site, that's what we do. Most Targets are probably at least 8 acres,you would be talking at least 4-6 pallets per app. This is your opportunity to grow your business. Just make sure you bid it right or then it would be very bad for you. You're always better off bidding a little high and losing the bid, than bidding low and going out of business.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;850561 said:


> If you bid and get one, your in for a busy time... but probably can handle it. Problems come into play when theres a 24" storm.... you'd have to get a tractor or skid rental and maybe a 8-10' box onsite... which wouldnt be cheap in a pinch.


How often do you get 24" storms?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

TCLA;850543 said:


> I'll have to disagree. I would never rent a loader for that length of time, and supply the operator on top of it.
> 
> You're not looking very hard if you can't find a guy with a loader who wants to keep it busy for the winter on an hourly basis.


I agree, just add this 
than get a bulk salter . buy 2 pallets of salt just in case . than a container on site for the salt and the loader can load you .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you can pull this off, but not without a loader/skid steer.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

So is the steer mainly for stacking snow/loading bulk salt? They seem kind of small to be pushing snow unless your talking about a bigger size machine. I noticed some used skid steers for 15k on the web. Right now just kind of sucks because it is so late in season to line up a bulk salt supplier, drop a salt box on site, find a loader operator. Thanks for all the help, Im definitely going to do some research and see if I can make this happen.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You want a push box on the skid too. You can cover some serious area quickly, especially when you're just cleaning up a couple of inches.

You could probably lease a SS for about 6-7 grand for the winter. I would buy a used one before that if it were me, and you know how to maintain/fix things.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Lasher, the simple fact of you not being sure you could handle this job tells me you can't. I'm not bashing you, just trying to help you see through those big dollar signs clouding your view. Your just not set up for this type of account. Trying to scramble at the last minute and service this account is a huge mistake on your part. One big storm and your done. Don't listen to all these guys telling you to go for it! It's your money down the tubes not theirs.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they are just shopping you to get their current contractor down on his price.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

This would lead me to ask a lot of questions, why is a target not already contracted for this winter? why are they looking to you, someone who probably doesnt have the reputation in the area for handling this kind of property? How did this target slip away from USM as most around here are contracted through them. You would need a bigger salter, salt, and a loader, subcontracted or leased.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

good luck. i'd start talking with a bank to finance you immediately. you gotta have the big iron to start competing on larger lots and no a skid wouldn't do the job with just three trucks, you have to have at least a 2 yard loader with a 14 ft pusher on it. its a security thing. maybe you dont use it a lot maybe you do, but when that storm does hit, and you don't have bulk salt and a big machine, you're going to look foolish and you'll never get that account back. I'm all for growing but be smart about it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

used equipment is pretty cheap right now, if you are in the postition and able to look at it, start checking used machines out, a decent loader can run you as little as $15000 and keep this in mind, in the spring you should have no problem selling it (around here used equipment sells well in the spring) also a used skid should be pretty easy to find, and if you do go that way get this contract and do a great job, you well find others wanting your service too


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

I can tell you right now that if you have to ask if you can handle it then you can't. Sounds like this one is probably out of your league.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

buckwheat_la;850981 said:


> used equipment is pretty cheap right now, if you are in the postition and able to look at it, start checking used machines out, a decent loader can run you as little as $15000 and keep this in mind, in the spring you should have no problem selling it (around here used equipment sells well in the spring) also a used skid should be pretty easy to find, and if you do go that way get this contract and do a great job, you well find others wanting your service too


ya but a little guy like that doesn't just have $15k sitting around...now he's got to deal with a bank, financing, can he get financed in time to purchase a loader because the price is only going to go up between now and first snow fall.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Two years ago I did this Toys-R-Us









Drove this route to the post office









and did their lot









Just one 3/4 ton Dodge Ram and a Western 1000. No loader. No skid steer.
Worked my as off? Yes. Lot of bags of salt? Oh yeah. 
Some storms I would start t the post office and get the employee parking clear. Go to Toys and open up their employee and customer lots then back to the post office to clear where the mail trucks were parked. Then back to toys to clear the back lot and docking area.

I would over load my truck with 75 bags of salt which included 10 bags in the pass seat area and 65 in bed. If I ran out there was a Home Depot and Menard's fairly close by to get another skid.

Both of these places were also zero tolerance during business hours. Which for the post office drive thru box's it was 24/7 zero tolerance.

It can be done. Just get ready to work yer butt off and make sure you plan for the last snow fall while doing the first push.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> I would over load my truck with 75 bags of salt which included 10 bags in the pass seat area and 65 in bed. If I ran out there was a Home Depot and Menard's fairly close by to get another skid.


lol I would love to see that, 10 bags in the pass seat .Just shows it can be done if you put your mind to it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

REAPER, How many events did you do this? Also, I take it you only did it for one season? Why aren't you still doing it? How much snow did your area get that season? I'm not saying I don't believe you, ...........I just don't believe you.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

WIPensFan;851052 said:


> REAPER, How many events did you do this? Also, I take it you only did it for one season? Why aren't you still doing it? How much snow did your area get that season? I'm not saying I don't believe you, ...........I just don't believe you.


I did it for 2 seasons. Last year the Toys went to the guys doing the entire mall lot and we still have the post office lot. I did different post office lots last year but still helped out at that one above when needed.

Besides those 2 lots I also serviced up to 5 other small postal centers in between if it was a light storm.

As far as believing me, well that is up to you. Maybe you could not do it but I did. There is another member on this site that works for the same guy I do and could back up what I say but I don't need anyone proving what I say. I also have a heck of a mechanic that could back up the abuse I put on my truck. My son could also testify about loading the many bags. The maintenance guy at the post office could tell you what a jag off I am. My old salter that was beat-up by the light pole in a fight to the death could even tell you the stories of sleeping in the lot. But alas he died on the last hit to the pole that I gave him.

I am of the old time breed where a man's word is still worth something. ussmileyflag

But if you must you can search all of my old posts I believe there are some pictures somewhere of what I mentioned on this site if you really want "proof".


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a ton for one truck. Where'd you stack the snow?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

REAPER;851019 said:


> Two years ago I did this Toys-R-Us
> 
> Drove this route to the post office
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about! wesport

You the man REAPER!! :salute:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

plowguy43;851071 said:


> Thats a ton for one truck. Where'd you stack the snow?


Sides/corners and at times a parking space or 2.

Most places know they will not have a large lot filled during the winter. Heck it is rare in the summer. Every place I have ever done if I ran out of stacking space and talked to the manager of the place we would agree on 3 or 4 un-used parking stalls to stack snow.

Saved them the extra cost (which I would explain) of removing it and it made it easier at times for me to do the lot.

I can push up 8 ft+ tall piles. Along the edge of lots and during thaws throughout the winter I have yet to run out of space. I have had places request snow moved or removed for drainage or sight purposes but not because of lack of ability to still clear the lot. Like I mentioned above. Think of that last snowfall when you do your first push.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Reaper: Is that all it took was 75 bags to do that lot? Would it be to much to ask what you were charging to plow/salt it? The Target lot that I am looking at, looks much smaller than that so I think I could salt it with one pallet.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Lasher66

If you come onto this site for a few varying opinions, fine. But don't think that the contractor's who speak out on a subject are the be all to end all when commenting on YOUR business. These are just opinions. Please treat them as such.

As far as my 2 cents, I hope you bid on and win the Target contract.

Is it going to be easy? No. The salting will be a challenge. Can you do it?

Most definitely. And if you provide bad service or fail...

So what? You learned a way that did not work and you GAINED expierience. Better than ANY opinion read here on Plowsite.

I did my first big parking lot with no loader.It was a Big Lot's/Odd Lot's. I had 3 guys with me. I let them do only the plowing. I turned my one ton into the dedicated salt rig, with a tiny little TrynEx 575. and 2 skids of bagged from Menard's. I took my plow off to shave weight and let my buddy use it and my joystick. I hauled in bagged salt to my driveway and loaded it in my bed with a tarp down and shoveled it into my spreader. I worked that lot until the sun came up. The guys all went to breakfast and after I was empty I put my plow back on and did the stacking. I had done my other plowing only accounts the previous evening. 

Did I wish I had a loader? Yup.
Did it suck? Yup.
Did I sleep in the truck? Yup.

But it is MY small business. And I would just about kill myself to maintain my advertised level of service.

I hope you get that Target.

Brian


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

so your quote seasons change great service doesnt.
doesnt apply to him. You say if you provide bad service and lose it you learned.
If you are not positive you can not take it on you most likely can not give great service. Now if it is an easy year and no big snows no biggy. But if he spends the whole time destroying his trucks and trying to stack to the heavens when a big one hits and he loses account does noone care about their good name. I say if you can handle it no matter what take it if you cant guarantee perfect service stick to the ones you can. I believe my good name is better than learning from a big mistake.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Lasher66;851288 said:


> Reaper: Is that all it took was 75 bags to do that lot? Would it be to much to ask what you were charging to plow/salt it? The Target lot that I am looking at, looks much smaller than that so I think I could salt it with one pallet.


How much I used all depended on the storm and temps following.

Most storms I used 30-35 bags on the Toys lot and 30-35 on the post office lot.

A light storm or dusting I used less.

Heavy storm and cold temps or ice I used more and is when I would need to stop off at Menard's for another skid.

The most I ever used was 50 bags on Toys and 40 at the post office. Most at one time.

If you are going to go this route all I can say is make sure you are in some sort of shape to hump the bags. wesport

I also might add--- I have a very large garage and store 2 truck loads of salt for the winter supplies. The guy I contract to also has storage space to store skids of dry bagged salt. Late in the season you may not be able to depend on the Menard's to have it in stock so you will need a second place to get some even if it is a long drive.

There is nothing sadder then when I would plow the lot and have to call someone else to salt it because I ran out and Menard's had none.

Which also brings up anpther point...
Up until last year I had my own back-up truck.
What will you do in case of break down?


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

I'm sorry you need the proper equipment to do the job right.If you want it bad enough,then make an agreement out with a big contractor to help you out if the crap hits the fan.If you want to grow do it responsibly .Oh the insurance for that is going to cost you.As Kenny Rodgers sez you have know when to hold them fold them and when to walk away...


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, Ill probably let it go. Now that I know what is involved, I will try to be ready next opportunity. This is just to late in season to try to get everything in line to cover this. I have 8 other smaller lots I plow too. I read the snow magazine, and I noticed alot of these guys sub everything out, so I thought that would be an option. Just wondering out of curiosity though, what do you guys think these kind of stores pay out a year in snow with an average snow of 8 plowing events and 20 icing? I know its hard to say without seeing it, but most Target stores/Best Buy/Dicks sporting have pretty much same size lots give or take a acre? Thanks


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez man, I'd at least toss a bid in even if it were a fairly high bid. The worst that could happen is they don't accept. If they do accept, then sub it out or give it a shot. You never know until you try.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowguy43;852103 said:


> Geez man, I'd at least toss a bid in even if it were a fairly high bid. The worst that could happen is they don't accept. If they do accept, then sub it out or give it a shot. You never know until you try.


I agree with this advice. At least you get your name out there too.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a similar situation too where I wasn't sure I could handle a particular lot. I bid it high by about 50% IMO it actually turned out I was 22% higher. I didn't get the lot but the following year I was asked to bid again and now have the contract for 3 years. In my purposely submitting a high bid I was put on a vendors list, learned about the local market for plowing services, and had time to prepare for the job the following season.

FYI.....I won the contract @ 20% higher than the previous years contract.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

X3 on submitting a high bid. either you have enough wiggle room to make it work, or you don't get it. no harm either way.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

hmmm. Well first of all, I have to make sure it is a high bid since Im not use to taking care of lots this size. I dont want to bid it thinking its high and end up screwing myself. I guess even if they accept the bid its still not the actual contract and I can make sure I have the proper equipment and guys in line to do it. I was thinking 2 trucks plowing on each lot ( 2 Targets lots) at 5 hrs per lot per truck. ( trying to be on high side) . plus a pallet of salt per lot. Total of 10 man hrs per lot=20total man hrs. for both Target lots, plus two pallets of salt. So $1500 per lot plowing and $800 per lot to salt. This is a rough estimate, I am going tonight to get actual measurements of lot.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Just got back from measuring the one Target. I think i am only going to go for one of them if they will let that fly. Anyways the entire lot with back loading dock area is 162000 sq ft. They main lot is 300ft deep and 400ft wide. I think it is definitly something two trucks can handle. The lot looks smaller than most box stores. Plus everything is wide open besides cart areas. I know some of you guys say if I have to ask if I can handle it, then I probably cant, but in order for me to know I have to take the first step so I was hoping for advise before I do. Thanks for all the advise I did get though. Let me know what you think about these measuremts.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

With only three pickups I think I would pass.
Now If you can get some of the new equipment now, then maybe you might be able to do it.Good luck.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lasher66,
You're doing good. There is plenty of time. Make sure you bid it so that if you have to sub it out you will be ok. We were all at your place one time or another. Around here there are a lot of guys that don't have work this year or at least a much reduced schedule and are more than willing to work. The only way to grow is to bid it. If you don't think you can handle it alone, try bringing in someone you trust in the business and go at it together. Just some thoughts. The worst thing that could happen is you could actually get it. What a tragedy.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Bid it. Like someone else said, by doing so, they will have you on record. I put out a lot of bids this year with companies I have a shot at in the future. I didn't really care if I got them or not. After seeing my name, they might get used to seeing my business and such. Trust me, they will contact you to submit another bid each year. If they do, you know they weren't satisified with the service they were provided. Each year this happens, just tell them that your price is higher, but your service is also. Once you get the contract and do a great job, it will be yours for years to come. Just listen to their complaints about the "poor service" company. Good luck

Brant


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

bid high...can;t hurt you none and like many people mentioned so far, it will get your name in circulation


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You took a chance by starting your business, you have to do the same to grow it.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ain't that the truth...four years ago, we were a 6 man crew in the mornings, now we are a 21 man operation in four different towns.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I thought you were in over your head, for such an account, better to reject so later you can accept...


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lasher66;850072 said:


> Hi,
> I have the oppurtunity to bid some local Target Stores and was wondering what you guys think. Currently it is just me plowing with a 3/4 ton pickup and I have 2 other guys that that also have just pickup trucks that plow with me when I need them. I currently use snow ex 1075 tailgate spreaders with bagged salt. I am looking to grow and have some money to invest in more equipment, but I currently have lots that arent this big and wasnt sure if it was possible to get these size lots done with just pickup trucks. I did notice last year some snow companies doing big lots with pickups and had a guy in back of truck filling the tailgate spreader with salt as they were driving the lot. Just didnt want to get in over my head, but at the same time I want to grow. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Jason


Did you end up getting the lots?


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

I ended up taken a pass on it. I think it was to much for me to do with bagged salt and I am already pretty full with accounts and didnt want to find more subs (dependable) at last minute. Also, I was talking to a guy that plowed them about 5 yrs ago and I could not believe what he was charging for the plow. He told me he was doing it for $250 a push on each. I do small 1 1/2 hr lots for more than that. Anyways, I decided it wasnt worth the hassle. Maybe next year. 

Jason


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Bid it or not, just like a few of the guys have said it’s all up to you thinking if you can handle it or not. Would it be a deal you never know and tell you try. We started over 5 years ago and did not even have a bulk salt/sander unit now we have one dump truck sander and two small tailgate sanders and a now able to provide liquid. We sub that out to a larger company that we traded services with during the summer, for the first couple of years and they did a great job getting it done so that could have been an idea for this year. As for the guy that did it a few years ago I would not believe him he’s probably just telling you that so you would not bid on it so he could try to get it back, and if not then I would think to myself then that’s probably was the reason they got rid of him in the first place for being a low baller and doing a poor job!! Never take for granted what someone else that use to do a property say’s!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Lasher66;866300 said:


> I ended up taken a pass on it. I think it was to much for me to do with bagged salt and I am already pretty full with accounts and didnt want to find more subs (dependable) at last minute. Also, I was talking to a guy that plowed them about 5 yrs ago and I could not believe what he was charging for the plow. He told me he was doing it for $250 a push on each. I do small 1 1/2 hr lots for more than that. Anyways, I decided it wasnt worth the hassle. Maybe next year.
> 
> Jason


There are 2 sides to every story. Did they say you could bid on it next year?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Lasher66;866300 said:


> I ended up taken a pass on it. I think it was to much for me to do with bagged salt and I am already pretty full with accounts and didnt want to find more subs (dependable) at last minute. Also, I was talking to a guy that plowed them about 5 yrs ago and I could not believe what he was charging for the plow. He told me he was doing it for $250 a push on each. I do small 1 1/2 hr lots for more than that. Anyways, I decided it wasnt worth the hassle. Maybe next year.
> 
> Jason


Smart, good job. Knowing when to say enough is enough is important in business.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

If you don't feel comfortable with the job i wouldn't do it. Not being able to do the job the way it should be done is just going to make you look stupid and hurt your reputation. Start out small and slowly work up untill you have the right equipment for the job.. no point in ruining your reputation just to make a few bucks.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Wish I would have seen this earlier.... 

I have a State Plow truck with salter and barn full of salt.

The trucks only 20% utilized so far.

I've subbed for and subbed out in Toledo several times over the tears.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

good call on holding off, probably for the best.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Um I believe that USM is involved with the Target stores


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

not all target stores


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I went through this entire list ... Do it ... Don't do it. blah blah blah. The guy was speculating the entire time. What target or big box that does not have a full spec sheet of requirements?????

From the last one I went after it was like 16 pages of small print. Special salt on the walks and with in 40 foot of the walks. Bare pavement requirement. Every 2" starting at 1.5". The spec's, penalities etc. never ended. 

I bid this bad boy for what it would cost to do what they stated... That of course is not what they wanted. They wanted to pay for a typical job but, lay blame on you if something bad happens because they could always fall back on to their spec sheet.

162k square feet ... First you better learn how to calculate salt needs. Second keep a log of the lot's you plow and the time it takes based on the snow type your pushing. 

How can someone bid if they don't know the basics .... Maybe that's why clients lie about the last guy's prices and the new guy is to ignorant to know better ... hence the birth of the low baller.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i always have my customers sign my contracts. i lay down a list of specs i require them to meet when they give me a list of their specs, this way i hold them as liable as they hold me


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Scott's;851029 said:


> lol I would love to see that, 10 bags in the pass seat .Just shows it can be done if you put your mind to it.


Heres 5. I had to make room for a shoveler otherwise the other 5 would be laid into the seat. .


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i do a target store.....

target store = USM


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

dayexco;966847 said:


> i do a target store.....
> 
> target store = USM


Ohhhh and let me guess, your still waiting for $$$$$$ from last year :laughing:


----------

